# Paph lawrenceanum



## emydura (Jan 22, 2015)

Currently in flower. It did have a second bud on the same spike but it aborted at the last moment.

This is one plant I have experimented with using the basket treatment. Initially I used the wooden slat baskets but I found the mix just dried out too quickly. So I changed to these deeper plastic pot baskets (145 mm across). I lined it with sphagnum moss and then filled it with 9-12 mm orchiata bark. It has been in this basket for about a year and seems to be doing quite well. I've noticed the mix stays more evenly moist while at the same time the roots get a lot more oxygen. I seem to be getting better root growth as well. I think I will need more time before I'm 100% confident but initial results are encouraging.

I have worked out why these photos I have been posting lately are so crap. Photobucket automatically resizes the photos and hence changes the resolution. I for the life of me can't work out how to stop that happening. From what others have said I will need to start paying if I want to have more control. It seems these photo hosting websites are now basically forcing people to pay for there services. I only went to photobucket because Imageshack is no longer free.



Paph lawrenceanum


----------



## Markhamite (Jan 22, 2015)

Love the form and colour! Beautiful picture.


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 22, 2015)

emydura said:


> Currently in flower. It did have a second bud on the same spike but it aborted at the last moment.
> 
> This is one plant I have experimented with using the basket treatment. Initially I used the wooden slat baskets but I found the mix just dried out too quickly. So I changed to these deeper plastic pot baskets (145 mm across). I lined it with sphagnum moss and then filled it with 9-12 mm orchiata bark. It has been in this basket for about a year and seems to be doing quite well. I've noticed the mix stays more evenly moist while at the same time the roots get a lot more oxygen. I seem to be getting better root growth as well. I think I will need more time before I'm 100% confident but initial results are encouraging.
> 
> ...


Nice flowering also.
The second bud on my previously showed P. lawrenceanum is also aborted.
The foliage seems to me a little bit soft (no enought rigid) do you use a fertilyser with a high content in Ca and Mg like the KLite?
When I post picture I use AciaNetImages it is free and I can post picture 800 x600 or 600 x 450 without problems with the colors.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2015)

That's nice.
I use AciaNet, too. Free.


----------



## emydura (Jan 22, 2015)

Brabantia said:


> Nice flowering also.
> 
> The foliage seems to me a little bit soft (no enought rigid) do you use a fertilyser with a high content in Ca and Mg like the KLite?
> .



The floppy foliage is from an old previously flowered growth. The growth in flower has rigid leaves. Yes, the fertiliser I use has a lot of Ca and Mg.

Thanks for the tip on AciaNetImages. I'll look into it.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 22, 2015)

Great images David and a great looking laws. Now for all of you interested in the spike length in Maudiaes can see where it comes from.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice flower. I was going to comment about the leaves as well but was already answered. 

As for Image Hosting Sites. I use Flickr. Just to give more options (or add to the confusion, whichever one looks at it).


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 22, 2015)

Love it and it's a species I seem unable to flower so far...

I also use Flickr, just to add to the confusion.


----------



## John M (Jan 22, 2015)

Beautiful flower....and what long spike!:clap:

David, try getting a free "Webs.com" website. My website is free and I'm very pleased. I only pay for the domain "OrchidsCanada.com", and I link it to my Webs.com site. Otherwise, my website URL would be "OrchidsCanada.webs.com". But really, for your purposes, all you need is a place on the Internet to park your photos so that they can be picked up and appear in your ST posts. Here's an example of one of my photos appearing here using the photo URL from my website. Of course, the photo was not that good to begin with. It was taken with a 3.1 megapixel camera.








And another photo from my website:


----------



## fibre (Jan 22, 2015)

That's a good idea John!
In the meantime you could use tynipic.com


----------



## Trithor (Jan 22, 2015)

Lovely pictures of an impressive subject. Strong mahogany tones in this clone. Very nice!


----------



## phraggy (Jan 22, 2015)

Very, very beautiful bloom. And I admire your camera work.

Ed


----------



## emydura (Jan 22, 2015)

John M said:


> Beautiful flower....and what long spike!:clap:
> 
> David, try getting a free "Webs.com" website. My website is free and I'm very pleased. I only pay for the domain "OrchidsCanada.com", and I link it to my Webs.com site. Otherwise, my website URL would be "OrchidsCanada.webs.com". But really, for your purposes, all you need is a place on the Internet to park your photos so that they can be picked up and appear in your ST posts. Here's an example of one of my photos appearing here using the photo URL from my website. Of course, the photo was not that good to begin with. It was taken with a 3.1 megapixel camera.
> 
> [/IMG]



Thanks John. I might give that a try. I tried Flickr and another and ran into the same problems. They kept manipulating my photos. There maybe a way of turning it off but they are difficult to find if you can. I just want the photos I upload into these host sites to be the exact same photos that get displayed on this forum. Not have them resized and the colours adjusted etc. Your solution should give me total control. I'm not sure what is involved so I might have to contact you if I get stuck.


----------



## naoki (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice photos, David! I don't see much problems. Is your issue with the color shift or downsampling? My friend who uses Photoshops says that color shifts from photoshop to Flickr (I use Apple Aperture). I've never experienced this color shift. But this thread seems to indicate that you might be using a different color space. Color management is rather confusing to me, and I'm just doing simple monitor calibration with EyeOne.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 22, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## emydura (Jan 22, 2015)

naoki said:


> Nice photos, David! I don't see much problems. Is your issue with the color shift or downsampling? My friend who uses Photoshops says that color shifts from photoshop to Flickr (I use Apple Aperture). I've never experienced this color shift. But this thread seems to indicate that you might be using a different color space. Color management is rather confusing to me, and I'm just doing simple monitor calibration with EyeOne.



The main problem with the photos are that they are no longer sharp. The images I am uploading are as sharp as a tack yet after Photobucket has manipulated them they are really soft. A reduction in resolution I guess. Sometimes I have noticed that the photos can be oversaturated. After I changed to Photobucket from Imageshack people were commenting that my photos were oversaturated. But the photo they are seeing is very different to the original jpeg I can see on my monitor.


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 22, 2015)

If you have a Google account, you could upload photos from there. It used to be picassa.google, but now it's just part of the Google suite. Very nice photos and flower!


----------



## abax (Jan 23, 2015)

Love the law. The colors are beautiful and it seems to have a very long, very strong stem. Now I'm going to have to get one too.


----------



## Stone (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice one David. Is this one from Nicky?


----------



## emydura (Jan 23, 2015)

Stone said:


> Nice one David. Is this one from Nicky?



No Mike. It came from a Sydney collection that was sold off when the owner died.


----------



## Hamlet (Jan 27, 2015)

Wonderful and elegant flower. The dorsal looks like a crown. This is a great species, the foliage alone is very attractive.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2015)

David, you might try downloading the photo from flickr or photobucket after you've uploaded it there, and then comparing it with what you uploaded there. Maybe that will give you a clue as to what is happening.


----------

